

Ask HN: Do you use your favorite programming language at work? - tucif

Hello HN,<p>I have met many people who are very passionate about certain programming language, however for many reasons that language is not the main one used on their job. Has this happened to you? If so, do you still use it for some side projects where it's fit? 
Or in the other scenario do you enjoy using it at work?
======
rnirnber
No...and to be honest, I'm pretty sure the majority of us aren't working with
our tool/language of choice. The nice thing about that though is you get to
bite the bullet and step outside of your comfort zone. I think that's one of
the things that separates good devs from bad ones...the ability to pick up new
(or in most cases old..if you're going by release date) toolsets and hit the
ground running

~~~
tucif
I agree with you about this making you step out of the comfort zone. Also I
think some people might prefer to work solving certain kind of problem or in
certain area independently of the languages and tools involved.

------
rajahafify
I get to use Ruby, Coffeescript and Sublime Text 2 for work. I'm covered.

